# Is there an OFFICIAL Tivo Web API



## box464

I was curious if anyone was aware of the development of an OFFICIAL Tivo Web API.

I understand, and have researched several hacks that allow me to obtain an XML file of current shows for display on my blog. That is actually how this question started. This is fine for someone that has a bit of hacker knowledge, but hardly reliable on a day to day basis, and definitely not for the casual blogger.

What I was wondering is if anyone was aware of work by Tivo Developers to create a Tivo Web API that allowed for several types of requests:

1) Retrieve Now Showing List
2) Retrieve Season Pass List
3) Retrieve To Do List
4) Send a Recording Request
5) Send a Season Pass Request

If not an open Web API, what about Tivo working directly with some of the more common social networking and blogging sites, like Facebook and Wordpress?

Are there security/privacy concerns that are keeping this from happening? Could there be a license agreement for those that want this data could accept with the understanding that these specific data items are at a higher security/privacy risk?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## jbcooley

box464 said:


> I was curious if anyone was aware of the development of an OFFICIAL Tivo Web API.
> 
> What I was wondering is if anyone was aware of work by Tivo Developers to create a Tivo Web API that allowed for several types of requests:
> 
> 1) Retrieve Now Showing List


This is available with the HMO protocol. But you have to have be on the local network or have some ports forwarded from the outside to access this. It's a HTTP/POX api. If you're looking for a language wrapper, there are several. Just no official tivo wrapper. (There may have been a C++ wrapper at one time, but I can't find it anywhere now)



> 2) Retrieve Season Pass List
> 3) Retrieve To Do List
> 4) Send a Recording Request
> 5) Send a Season Pass Request


These would be very cool to have, but it's not possible outside of tivo to the best of my knowledge. You can send recording requests on their website, but nothing scripted.

Josh


----------



## wmcbrine

Technically, none of these are documented -- the official HMO spec covers only Music and Photos -- but yeah, the NPL (and TiVoToGo/TiVoToComeBack) functionality is based on HMO (or, as TiVo sometimes refers to it in these documents, Calypso). You should read the HMO spec if you want to understand it.


----------

